# A. geniculata or A. brocklehursti????



## Richard2510 (Sep 20, 2008)

How do you tell which is which?

A. geniculata










A. brocklehursti


----------



## Josh-sama (Sep 26, 2008)

The red hair on Brocklehurstis carapace gives it away. : victory:


----------



## ex0tics (Jun 9, 2009)

Josh-sama said:


> The red hair on Brocklehurstis carapace gives it away. : victory:


agreed.


----------



## Becky (Mar 26, 2007)

There will be taxonomical differences that probably won't be noticed by the untrained eye. The spermathecae will be different too


----------



## Josh-sama (Sep 26, 2008)

ex0tics said:


> agreed.


I used carapace correctly. I feel smart. :lol2:


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

Josh-sama said:


> I used carapace correctly. I feel smart. :lol2:


Son, I'm proud of you


----------

